# Portable Table Saw Recommendation



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on a portable table saw. 

I'm trying to decide between the Dewalt DW744X or the DW745.

I'm also open to other brands like Kobalt, Rigid, Delta, etc.

What are your thoughts?

Steve


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had a DeWalt for several years--Don't know the model--it's the smaller one with the tubular cage---

I like that saw a lot---mighty accurate and very portable-----


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

They are both good saws, I have the 744 and have used it almost daily for years. What sets DeWalt apart from other brands is the rack and pinion fence, it's very user friendly and accurate. I’m kind of surprised that other brands haven’t followed suit with that feature.

When deciding between the two you first need to figure out what you need out of the saw. The 744 is a bigger/heavier saw. About the only thing I don’t like about the 744 is that it’s a little clunky loading and unloading every day.

The 745 will rip up to 16” where the 744 will do 24 ½” so if you want to rip sheets of plywood in half you’ll need the bigger saw. Another difference is there is a dado blade throat plate available for the 744 but it is recommended that you "do not" use dado blades with the 745 and there is no dado throat plate available. 

The only other brand of portable table saw in that class that I have experience with is the Bosch. One of the things I like about it is the stand, it makes it real easy to move the thing around. Although the Bosch with the stand is a little bigger then I have room for in my trailer, if this is something that’s going to primarily be in your garage/shop and will be getting moved around a lot then I’d be taking a close look at that saw too.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the 745. I like it for the rip fence, portability and storability. The rip fence was the biggie for me. I store it on its side on a shelf and could probably hang it from two heavy duty hooks If I wanted to. 

I really can't add anything to what Ron already said about the side by side comparisons.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

the ridgid jobsite table saw is the best bang for your buck. we have one at work and guys abuse it daily and still works great. it goes on sale for 399 a few times a year. the only thing that broke on ours is the stupid moving tape measure for the fence but i use my tape measure to the fence and the blade, i never trust table saw measurements


----------



## elkfitness (Sep 6, 2012)

I just bought the ridgid jobsite as well. It's model 4510. I tried and was able to use a 20% off harbor freight coupon which took $99 off the saw. It's a really nice saw and is my first table saw. I did a bunch of research and it was the best in my mind. Getting it for $99 off was icing on the cake. Was able to use the savings to get some nice saw blades.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

The Bosch that kwikfish mentioned gets good reviews by the carpenters at work. I know a cabinet shop that uses them for site work as well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

as of right now the top two portable table saws are made by bosch and dewalt.

ive used just about every brand of saw but bought the bosch 4000 and may be picking up the baby bosch for quick in and out jobs which dont require a larger one. (and its easier on the back)

both the bosch and dewalts are very similar in performance with diffrent features. i prefer the bosch for the reason of fine tuning the fence alignemnt when it goes off, when it needs tuning it takes about 3 minutes and bosch provides the tools needed. whereas the dewalt needs specific sized nut drivers and can take upwards of an hour to realign even for those that know how to do it.

the ridgid is based on the bosch design and is a decent saw but you have to watch the switch, their known for going bad though its a easy fix


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the dewalt needs specific sized nut drivers and can take upwards of an hour to realign even for those that know how to do it.


I'm not sure how you figure that it takes that long. Loosen two 10mm bolts, move fence, re-tighten and done. Nut driver or socket, either work fine.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

first time we had to realign one it actually turned into a 3 hr process.. one guy had to drive around for 2 hrs trying to find the correct size nut driver. then it was a hastle to realign. mind you this was also the first generation of that saw. 

i still stick to the bosch, i find it doesnt bog down as easily as the dewalt... dewalt has to stop puting lower powered motors in tools marked 15 amp. their mitre saws are brutal for this


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I will probably stick with a Dewalt and go for the DW744X. Since won't be using this all the time I think it will be good enough for my needs.


----------

